# uhh... dont know how to approach this



## CannibalCookie (Aug 4, 2012)

i somehow managed to run into this little cutie on facebook https://www.facebook.com/pages/Penelope ... 2583083404

but im very shy and i noticed that they let their hedgie eat foods that are definitely not good for her... i sent a message to check out this forum as i was too worried about backlash directly bringing it up that im worried for penelope... i was wondering what would be the best way to directly bring it up or if a few people could mention it and the hint might be gotten

i am so sorry for being this way and needing a tad bit of support on this...i just want all the hedgies in the world to be amazingly fed and treated perfectly... and i knew i could come here as thats the same for everyone on this forum...


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Firstly: I am neutral to your actions. But if it were me I would not post or say anything. 

Penny is 3.5 years old. At 1.5 years of age Penny was literally 2 days from death's door, as she had a cancerous tumor. M (her owner) had some very supportive friends who raised the 1200 dollars needed for her surgery. Penny is lucky to be alive today. Part of me can see why she spoils her little miracle hoggie. 

I'm not defending her nutrition choices, but I have seen people feed their hedgies worse foodstuffs. Penny is clearly healthy and happy, and it is not our place to step in and lecture M about anything. 

I personally enjoy Penny's antics, but would never consider feeding Mal the same stuff.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not sure if her hedgehog actually eats that stuff. I know my hedgehogs wouldn't even touch it; the quick browsing I did just shows human-geard servings of food stuck in front of her and not actually being eaten by her. Maybe the owner thinks it just makes for a cute photo?

Anyhow, the photos annoy me because they show hedgehogs being offered junk food and a very unsafe cage (that one photo of her friend's hedgehog).
But she doesn't look like she'd be the type to change much this late in the game 

It was sweet of you to refer her to this site without harassing her


----------



## Existantia_81 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello,

I am the owner of Penelope Pickles and I would like to say that I find this all very offensive. Considering this is a hedgehog page, meant for fun, everyone is taking it really seriously. 

Penny eats low fat, high protein kibble and when I eat something, she is allowed to sample it. She is also 4 yrs old and has had no health issues. I am also not teaching others how to feed their hedgehogs unhealthy stuff. When people ask me what to feed hedgehogs, I give them the proper information. I really wish in this day and age, folks could confront you and ask you questions instead of making assumptions and judging people based on a set of photos. It is also bogus to claim you are doing this because you care so much about hedgies. Seriously. Get to know people. Ask questions without accusation. Learn the truth instead of follow something this offensive and ridiculous. 

If you don't like my page, don't visit my page. Simple as that.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Existantia_81 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am the owner of Penelope Pickles and I would like to say that I find this all very offensive. Considering this is a hedgehog page, meant for fun, everyone is taking it really seriously.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you find this offensive; when you offer your hedgehog junk food, don't be surprised that you are offending people yourself.

I realize your page is meant for fun, hence my earlier post.

However, posting photos of a hedgehog in front of human food does imply, perhaps more to younger people, that the hedgehog is fed human food regularly. It doesn't matter what you say when you are asked; photos say more than words in world where people do not read or research pet care as they should.

This forum is full of caring people, please be assured of that. This forum would not survive without the pro-activeness so many members take; many hedgie lives have been saved or made better, and many owners educated. I myself find this forum an invaluable resource.

We do welcome you to the forum, anyhow 

Just something to consider: I have a friend who's father has smoked for decades and he is "perfectly healthy" and has no health problems, but that doesn't mean smoking is good or something that should be promoted. The same applies to feeding a hedgehog little bits of most people food such as pizza and fast food.


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Before you read this, know that my tone is one of 'gentle, casual conversation'. I know that it is very difficult to convey tone, when all you have to go off of is text on a screen. :lol:

Regardless of what your views are, one thing I would like to point out that I disagree with: 


CannibalCookie said:


> i was wondering what would be the best way to directly bring it up or if a few people could mention it and the hint might be gotten


This is a public forum, and is viewable to everyone including Penny's owner, Existantia_81. It is hard to view this post as anything other than an attack. You mean well, and I understand that. If it were me, and these assumptions were being made, essentially behind my back, I would feel cornered and forced to go on the defensive.

In so far as providing an example to hedgie owners, I don't see where she has claimed that her FB page is a how to on hedgie care. It, to me, is clearly a fun page where she manipulates pictures of Penny into cute story lines, and has given voice to a hedgie who has a lot of character.

If someone sees a picture of Penny sniffing General Tsao's and figures that it would be a smart thing to feed their own hedgie nothing but General Tsao's, I hate to say it, but there is nothing you can do to fix that kind of idiocy.

There is this really fuzzy line between 'purposefully promoting the proper hedgie propaganda' and presenting a fun page of your pet. And if you mean to present the 'for fun' option, then you shouldn't be held to the 'presenting nothing but "how to" hedgie facts" option. Does that make sense? 

I'm not trying to argue or present any absolutes, just trying to come at it from a different point of view.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

If every hedgehog was treated like Penny, we would never need to worry about bad parenting and abuse situations. Penny is very well loved and cared for by her owner.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Comments like these are the reason I left HHC:

I'm sorry you find this offensive; when you offer your hedgehog junk food, don't be surprised that you are offending people yourself.

You're taking what someone else feeds their hedgie personally? If offends you when I feed Sumo watermelon? Seriously? 

Sigh...never mind...


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Penny is very well loved and well cared for. Having been the rescue stop for seven hedgehogs in the last 6 months, I am a bit frustrated that the time and energy is being wasted on getting upset with M when there are hedgehogs out there that really DO need help, and that really ARE in danger. M has gone above and beyond to provide the best care for Penny. If you truly would like to help hedgehogs in need, please consider donating your time and money to the Hedgehog Welfare Society, who help hedgehogs all over the world. Calling out a good owner on a public forum does not help any hedgehogs anywhere.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

DasIgelPoggie said:


> Penny is very well loved and well cared for. Having been the rescue stop for seven hedgehogs in the last 6 months, I am a bit frustrated that the time and energy is being wasted on getting upset with M when there are hedgehogs out there that really DO need help, and that really ARE in danger. M has gone above and beyond to provide the best care for Penny. If you truly would like to help hedgehogs in need, please consider donating your time and money to the Hedgehog Welfare Society, who help hedgehogs all over the world. Calling out a good owner on a public forum does not help any hedgehogs anywhere.


This.


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

<3 Lil' Penny - couldn't find a healthier, happier pog. Alice samples most of my meals - seriously, don't get between my hedgehog and a grilled cheese... you might lose a finger :lol: 

Seriously though, an occasional human snack isn't going to hurt - its not like she's offering the full meal 

Inserting my final 2 cents: Even if we all cared for our hedgehogs perfectly, someone out there isn't going to like what an individual person does. As long as people take their pets to the vet, feed them, and love them - I'm happy. The rest comes in time. Nothing will ever be perfect.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with DasIgelPoggie and AngelicDarkness 100%. This is nitpicking. You (general "you") are never going to agree or approve 100% with another owner's preferences or methods. Penny is so far from having her happiness, health, and welfare compromised. If there's going to be finger pointing, be very sure that there is, actually, a problem - just because someone doesn't exist/post on this forum doesn't mean it won't be brought to their attention. Being the focus of a (negative) discussion on a forum/etc is particularly unpleasant when the negative attention is unwarranted.

That being said, our Delilah is crazy about fries and has stolen one on multiple occasions. It's cute and funny, and if I manage to get a photo of it one day, I really hope I'll be able to post it somewhere online without being condemned for it. Seriously.


----------



## Existantia_81 (Feb 14, 2013)

You find how I care for my hog personally offensive?? WOW! It's judgemental people like you with your holier than thou attitudes are what steer people away from this otherwise informative site. You impose your personal opinions on people and when they don't agree with you, you find it offensive? Get over yourself.

You DO NOT know how to raise Penny better than I do and you have ZERO indication that I am mistreating my hog. ZERO. You don't live with us and have no evidence of her being unhealthy or unhappy. 

Stay off my page. 

Much love to my supporters and the people who choose to use their brains.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

This whole thread is disappointing. There is a ton of great information available on this site and I hate to see it overshadowed by a situation like this. I've felt a little attacked for my opinion before on a thread when I was honesty just trying to be a better hedgie parent and reading all of this makes me a little sad. Everyone is usually so supportive on here...so people feeling personally attacked (for something like a few pictures...they never said "feed your hedgie this") is unfortunate.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm going to go out on a limb here. I have PERSONALLY apologized to M for this thread. If it were me, I'd view this as an attack, and quite frankly I'm embarrassed by the whole thing. I can only hope that this thread gets shut down before more feelings get hurt and more damage is done. I truly enjoy the information and a lot of the folks here, but its things like this that turn new comers off of a very informative and great forum.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

This is a Facebook issue that unfortunately was brought here. Please take this argument to Facebook. It has nothing to do with HHC. 

Thank you


----------



## Angela77 (Dec 2, 2011)

Theres people that really need help like my breeder, (just found out she feeds Special Kitty from dollar general) with how to care for their hogs. I think some questions should have been asked before conclusions were met. My breeder wont let me have another baby from her cause I wont feed the crap she does. Im sorry that happened. Keep taking care of that special baby of yours. She is a doll!!!


----------



## AtomicHedgie (Jan 20, 2012)

If every hedgehog could be treated like Penny they would be the most fortunate hedgie in the world. Penny's owner probably handles her more than any other hedgie owner handles their pets. Penny is rarely in her cage and is handled for hours a day. I know that my own hedgie isn't handled nearly so often.

People can say "oh you shouldn't feed your (insert animal here) (insert food here)" but honestly every animal is different. My old dog ate everything that was terrible for her, peanut butter, cheese whiz, peanut M & Ms, Pancakes, Bacon, Waffles, pepperoni, whatever my dad ate, he gave some to the dog. She was a large breed dog with a life expectancy of 9. She lived a happy long life until she was almost 15. The vet was absolutely astonished at how old she had lived.

You all promote well being for hedgehogs, but the amount of people who would spend the time and money like M did for Penny is a very small group. Well being is more than just what someone feeds their animal, it's the attention and things they are willing to do with their animals that also adds to a happy healthy hog. I don't know too many people taking their little angry ball of death to work.


----------

